

Bridgepoint invests $30M in Trustly (company behind BankAPI) - JoelJacobson
http://www.bridgepoint.eu/en/news/press-releases/2014/bridgepoint-development-capital-invests-in-european-online-payments-services-provider-trustly/

======
JoelJacobson
For those of you interested in our open-source projects, please check out our
Github page at [https://github.com/trustly](https://github.com/trustly)
Trustly is also a contributor to PostgreSQL, and a heavy user of the database:
[https://github.com/trustly/keynotes/raw/master/PgConf%202014...](https://github.com/trustly/keynotes/raw/master/PgConf%202014%20Trustly.pdf)

------
fgambi
Congratulations Joel!

